# Inshore rod and reel recommendations



## dh88

Looking for a good all around rod and reel for inshore fishing. Will mainly target flounder,sheep,trout and slot reds.Any recommendations?


----------



## bhdawgs

what's your budget ??


----------



## dh88

$250 for a combo  give or take.Will mostly be fishing from my kayak.i like the idea of the revo inshore but haven't got to put my hands on it yet


----------



## perryrip

*Rod and reel for inshore*

DH88,
Are you looking at a bait caster or spinning outfit?
If spinning I would highly recommend the Pfleuger Supreme ($99), and the Academy Ethos Inshore 7' medium to medium/heavy spinning rod ($79).

perryrip


----------



## BBaker

Shimano. Period. $10 or $1,000.  Does not matter.  Buy shimano.


----------



## bhdawgs

x2 on Shimano.

Shimano Symetre, Saros, or Stradic 30 size will all be excellent choices.  

Pair it with a Medium 7' Star Stellar Lite Rod or Falcon Coastal and you will be in business.


----------



## Shrike

This is a pretty sweet rig, not sold as a combo, but nice from Bass Pro:

Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Spinning Rod-$99-$109  7' or 7'6" medium action
Shimano Socorro Spinning Reel SOC10000F-$79


----------



## Skeeter478

I fish with the all star classic rods from academy.  Not as good as they used to be but very good for the $30 they sell them for when on sale.  You can also find the shimano Sedona spinning reels for 35-40 online.  

All Star 7ft6in casting mh with Abu c3 - $100
7ft med spinning rod with Sedona 2500- $70
7 ft med-light spinning with Sedona- $70

Can catch everything from whiting to nice size sharks/drum/reds.  Will have better coverage for different types of fishing IMO.  Mine all hold up fine with a good wash after every trip.


----------



## BBaker

Shimano Symetre 2500 $100.  You do not need anything larger than a 2500.
A quality 7' 1/8-1/2oz rod. This will allow you to throw anything from corks to jig heads.  A good rod under 100$ gives you money left over for line and some tackle.  I strongly suggest you stay away from Combos already made by the store.  A lot of people have different opinions on reels.  I doubt you will find anyone on here that has owned a shimano reel and has something bad to say about it.  Buy Shimano.  And if you don't then buy penn.  Any other brand is a mistake.  Saltwater destroys reels made with cheaper parts.


----------



## Chris at Tech

I'd suggest you pick a 2500, 3000 or 4000 sized Shimano spinning reel in your price range.

For rods, take a look at St Croix Tidemaster (~$150), Shimano Teramar (~$130) or Redbone (~$100).

Spool with 10, 15 or 20 lb braid and have fun.


----------



## perryrip

*Rod Reel Combo*

This was caught on a Pfleuger Supreme 2500 series spinner and Academy Ethos 7' medium action rod in Biloxi, MS in case someone thinks a GA law was broken.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I'd buy a Shimano spheros for around 150 and then buy a st Croix tidemaster for 100 bucks.


----------



## BBaker

Strongly advise you to not buy a pfleuger.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

BBaker said:


> Strongly advise you to not buy a pfleuger.


What do you think the low end penn reels are?


----------



## WalkinDead

Penn Fierce 4000 and Penn Battle II 5000 on Cabelas 8' Whuppin Sticks have worked just fine for me for everything from sharks and reds to sheephead and whiting.  Coupled with 40 pound braid with light leaders, they will catch anything I can reach from the shoreline and work equally well for the near shore reefs.
I'm currently upgrading to Penn Fierce 6000 on 12' Penn Prevail rods for surf fishing for the distance.  My heavier conventional tackle just wont get the distance required with the 6' rods for the bigger Reds/sharks without ballooning or Kayaking the bait out from the piers or shoreline.
I prefer fishing from the shore and have had better luck there than from the piers.  The Penn reels have proven to be both reliable and affordable.
While I actually prefer lighter tackle, often times you hook into something the lighter tackle just wont handle and I don't like losing these battles to under matched tackle. While catching a 150 pound ray on bass tackle is fun, the two hour and 30 minute fight is a bit tiresome.


----------



## perryrip

BBaker,
What has been your experience with Pfleuger? What was the issue and what model and series? Would like to know in case I have any future issues with mine. Thanks.
perryrip


----------



## LowCountryAngler

I have had a few issues with Pfluegers in saltwater in the past- but they are almost always just cosmetic problems.  The finish they use has a tendency to bubble and chip in saltwater.  As has been mentioned, internally they are almost identical to a low-end Penn- i.e. Fierce or Pursuit


----------



## BBaker

perryrip said:


> BBaker,
> What has been your experience with Pfleuger? What was the issue and what model and series? Would like to know in case I have any future issues with mine. Thanks.
> perryrip



Corrosion and had one start binding up on me.  I will say it was a long time ago.


----------



## Rodsmith

I must agree with the other Shimano guys above. I fish nothing but Shimano Stradics in the 2500 to 3000 size. You can go down a step or two, but remember, you get what you pay for. 

As far as rods go, personal preference as far as feel and action specifics go for your target species. Generally, a medium power with fast tip will get you in the neighborhood for an "all around" type rod. The main thing I recommend is that you spend a little more money and get good guides such as Fuji or Alps. I re-guide so many decent blanks that have inferior guides off the shelf so pay the extra and get something quality to start with. Someone above mentioned the St. Croix Tidemaster, well, I build on that platform quite often and fish one for popping corks as well. Medium-light or medium fast 7 footer will suit almost any inshore need, and they are outfitted with quality components. Happy Fishing!!?


----------



## Darkhorse

I agree about those Shimanos. I have a Symetre 2500 spooled with 10 lb. Suffix braid. I also have a Stradic 4000 filled with 20 lb Suffix braid. Another "under $100" reel that has impressed me is an older Quantom Blu PT 40, spooled with 20 lb. Power Pro.
But for smoothness and casting distance nothing beats my Stradic, followed closely by the Symetre.

I have a couple of Shimano East Coast Teramar and you can't go wrong with those rods. But for flounder I think a IM8 or IM9, M or MH, fast tip rod would be just about perfect.


----------



## dh88

Thanks for the info guys. I will check out some of the suggested rods and reels


----------

